# Chad confirmed? This is how you are treated by women if you are chad.



## Unmoggablegingercel (Mar 29, 2020)

Literally forgiven for everything. Still replies. This girl is 6psl too imo


----------



## .👽. (Mar 29, 2020)

Shes just responding and doesnt say anything to hold the conversation


----------



## Deleted member 4887 (Mar 29, 2020)

Unmoggablegingercel said:


> Literally forgiven for everything. Still replies. This girl is 6psl too imo


Thinks you’re autistic as fuck


----------



## Unmoggablegingercel (Mar 29, 2020)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> Shes just responding and doesnt say anything to hold the conversation


Bro I know I literally said dumb shit like ive been staring at your photos for 2 hours and we are gonna have kids and she fuckin replies and shit if incel said these things he would be in court


----------



## nastynas (Mar 29, 2020)

she literally said "very good" which in female language means "fuck off me creep"


----------



## .👽. (Mar 29, 2020)

Unmoggablegingercel said:


> Bro I know I literally said dumb shit like ive been staring at your photos for 2 hours and we are gonna have kids and she fuckin replies and shit if incel said these things he would be in court


Its not that bad imo what u wrote


----------



## Patient A (Mar 29, 2020)

Unmoggablegingercel said:


> Bro I know I literally said dumb shit like ive been staring at your photos for 2 hours and we are gonna have kids and she fuckin replies and shit if incel said these things he would be in court


K


----------



## Unmoggablegingercel (Mar 29, 2020)

nastynas said:


> she literally said "very good" which in female language means "fuck off me creep"


not true in female language fuck off is just not replying


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Mar 29, 2020)

my man u just simped


----------



## Deleted member 3795 (Mar 29, 2020)

nastynas said:


> she literally said "very good" which in female language means "fuck off me creep"



also too many hahas


----------



## Morpheus (Mar 29, 2020)

What you wrote isn’t even that bad. She definitely took the 2 hours staring comment as a joking compliment.


----------



## justbigboned (Mar 29, 2020)

Unmoggablegingercel said:


> not true in female language fuck off is just not replying


Untrue, a lot of women will just be dry as shit to kill the conversation because they'd feel bad or rude if they just don't respond


----------



## Unmoggablegingercel (Mar 29, 2020)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> my man u just simped


Bro I know I have so many options on tinder that I don't give a fuck anymore i just say shit becuase it is fun


----------



## Madhate (Mar 29, 2020)

Retard, give her more validation, the only thread you're hanging on to is the BETA-BUX one, she's only texting you back cus she likes the compliments you're giving her. Lmfao. 0 Attraction to be seen here. She thinks you're a creep and just wants validation with as little energy to give.


----------



## Feanor (Mar 29, 2020)

how tf do you get these matches when i mog you, no offense. do you have impressive body pics?


----------



## Morpheus (Mar 29, 2020)

Unmoggablegingercel said:


> Bro I know I have so many options on tinder that I don't give a fuck anymore i just say shit becuase it is fun


Not giving a fuck and having fun with it is how you get the best results from tinder anyways. Because you actually stand out in your conversations rather than coming off as a desperate simp or boring average joe.


----------



## Unmoggablegingercel (Mar 29, 2020)

Feanor said:


> how tf do you get these matches when i mog you, no offense. do you have impressive body pics?


the answer to your question Is simple, you do not mog me


----------



## Feanor (Mar 29, 2020)

Unmoggablegingercel said:


> the answer to your question Is simple, you do not mog me


i facially mog you, at the very least in good angles. you probably come off as more nt and have normie pics while all of mine are me doing a pietro autist stare.


----------



## Chadelite (Mar 29, 2020)

Unmoggablegingercel said:


> Literally forgiven for everything. Still replies. This girl is 6psl too imo


If he was a real Chad she would beg him to fuck ASAP


----------



## Gazzamogga (Mar 29, 2020)

giga delusion maxxed


----------



## Unmoggablegingercel (Mar 29, 2020)

I say i will impregnate stacy and she replies, i am chad and you are not. She would swipe left in a nano second


----------



## Deleted member 3795 (Mar 29, 2020)

Unmoggablegingercel said:


> I say i will impregnate stacy and she replies, i am chad and you are not. She would swipe left in a nano second



Notice how she never texted you first.


----------



## WBC323 (Mar 29, 2020)

Unmoggablegingercel said:


> I say i will impregnate stacy and she replies, i am chad and you are not. She would swipe left in a nano second


post more, so i don't feel i am missing out on tinder expirience, also what is your psl and her photos


----------



## Unmoggablegingercel (Mar 29, 2020)

SlavCelibate said:


> Notice how she never texted you first.


bro because i texted her quickly after I matched and I was the one that matched with her she liked me first


WBC323 said:


> post more, so i don't feel i am missing out on tinder expirience, also what is your psl and her photos


I am swole that's why girl like my cock


----------



## Deleted member 3795 (Mar 29, 2020)

Unmoggablegingercel said:


> bro because i texted her quickly after I matched and I was the one that matched with her she liked me first
> 
> I am swole that's why girl like my cock



Same thing happened the next day though. She answered your question about eyes and didn't bother saying anything else.

Chad would get a "hello are you there" message if he didn't reply for more than an hour.


----------



## GetThatBread (Mar 29, 2020)

You niggas are weird; cat fishing


----------



## Feanor (Mar 29, 2020)

Unmoggablegingercel said:


> bro because i texted her quickly after I matched and I was the one that matched with her she liked me first
> 
> I am swole that's why girl like my cock


i was right. you simply have impressive body pics


----------



## Unmoggablegingercel (Mar 29, 2020)

Feanor said:


> i was right. you simply have impressive body pics
> [/QUOTE cw CFE


You're coping so hard its making me cringe bro. Get the fuck off my thread you're not better than me😂


----------



## Deleted member 5634 (Mar 29, 2020)

You roid bro?


----------



## Unmoggablegingercel (Mar 29, 2020)

Ethnicshit said:


> You roid bro?


hell nah brush that shit so bad very small balls


----------



## Deleted member 5634 (Mar 29, 2020)

Unmoggablegingercel said:


> hell nah brush that shit so bad very small balls



Nice. How much You been lifting?


----------



## A4ROGANT (Mar 29, 2020)

Reminder: OP got cucked by a 3 PSL subhuman who fucked his 6 year oneitis and impregnated her


----------



## Deleted member 4671 (Mar 29, 2020)

p in v ask her to fuck or cope son


----------



## Almu (Mar 29, 2020)

Unmoggablegingercel said:


> bro because i texted her quickly after I matched and I was the one that matched with her she liked me first
> 
> I am swole that's why girl like my cock


And you are still virgin


----------



## Unmoggablegingercel (Mar 29, 2020)

Almu said:


> And you are still virgin


I know bro but i have three girl from tinder one for Monday night one for Wednesday night and one for Friday night wish me luck bros


----------



## Almu (Mar 29, 2020)

Unmoggablegingercel said:


> I know bro but i have three girl from tinder one for Monday night one for Wednesday night and one for Friday night wish me luck bros


gl


----------



## Luke LLL (Mar 29, 2020)

I should post some tinder trolling lol


----------



## BigBoy (Mar 29, 2020)

Damn I hate it when niggas become narcy.


----------



## Deleted member 5683 (Mar 29, 2020)

If she responds haha haha you're incel


----------



## johnnydeep222 (Mar 29, 2020)

Women only find about 10% of men very attractive. Those 10% of men are treated like gods by foids


----------



## A4ROGANT (Mar 29, 2020)

Almu said:


> And you are still virgin


He's Chadfishing, the results are fake. And btw he frauds his height on here, he's 6'1


----------



## MandibularCel (Mar 29, 2020)

BigBoy said:


> Damn I hate it when niggas become narcy.


Most narcies are very insecure (just like op), so it balances out.


----------



## Almu (Mar 29, 2020)

A4ROGANT said:


> He's Chadfishing, the results are fake. And btw he frauds his height on here, he's 6'1


How u know


----------



## Unmoggablegingercel (Mar 29, 2020)

Almu said:


> How u know


I'm using unfrauded photos and I measured myself and I'm 6'3 barefoot he just loves talking shit because he is hurting or something deep down


----------



## Finalchad (Mar 30, 2020)

If only she was the one asking for babies, you had a point there


----------



## Deleted member 3832 (Mar 30, 2020)

I'm seeing grey eyes though. How tf do you see green?


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (Mar 30, 2020)

what a ginger slayer


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 30, 2020)

nastynas said:


> she literally said "very good" which in female language means "fuck off me creep"


----------



## Tony (Mar 30, 2020)

bro streege🤗


----------



## A4ROGANT (Mar 30, 2020)

Almu said:


> How u know


He's a liar.
He said his brother was 6'9" and now he claims his brother is 6'7".
He's been making tinder posts for a while but he claims he's had it for 5 days.
This is a pic of him with the door without any footwear




Also in real life he got cucked by this 3 PSL subhuman


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 30, 2020)

Feanor said:


> *how tf do you get these matches when i mog you*, no offense. do you have impressive body pics?


all my life feeling when i see on average good tinder results or dating apps.
Fuck off, we must give uncanny vibes i guess


Tony said:


> bro streege🤗


hello my bro  is there any happy surgery implant available?


----------



## Pillarman (Mar 30, 2020)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> Shes just responding and doesnt say anything to hold the conversation


brutal,so brutal


A4ROGANT said:


>


----------



## A4ROGANT (Mar 30, 2020)

Pillarman said:


> brutal,so brutal
> 
> View attachment 328376


The phone is as big as this skullcel's head


----------



## Lars2210 (Mar 30, 2020)

What do u call this then


----------



## Saen (Mar 30, 2020)

bro you are saying some outlandish things here jesus christ


----------



## Deleted member 3512 (Mar 30, 2020)

@Unmoggablegingercel is coppercab in your avi? LOL


----------



## Rasputin (Mar 30, 2020)

Unmoggablegingercel said:


> I say i will impregnate stacy and she replies, i am chad and you are not. She would swipe left in a nano second


Imagine calling yourself a Chad when nigga have a .me account.


----------



## Unmoggablegingercel (Mar 30, 2020)

A4ROGANT said:


> He's a liar.
> He said his brother was 6'9" and now he claims his brother is 6'7".
> He's been making tinder posts for a while but he claims he's had it for 5 days.
> This is a pic of him with the door without any footwear
> ...


you picked the right username that's for sure. The door that I look short in front of is an 8 foot door. And I got cucked by that incel not irl it was because I was far away and he was there in person the second I downloaded tinder i went from incel to chad. Does not matter the dumb shit I say still treated well.


Lars2210 said:


> What do u call this then
> 
> View attachment 328865


2 PSL foid does not even include face in pic


----------



## DoctorPMA (Mar 30, 2020)

did you smash?


----------



## EthnicelAscension (Mar 30, 2020)

Mogs Me.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 30, 2020)

EthnicelAscension said:


> Mogs Me.


No.


----------



## Unmoggablegingercel (Mar 30, 2020)

DoctorPMA said:


> did you smash?


the snap is from last night bro we were gonna hang today


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 30, 2020)

Unmoggablegingercel said:


> the snap is from last night bro we were gonna hang today


you proud of hoe lifestyle?


----------



## Unmoggablegingercel (Mar 30, 2020)

streege said:


> you proud of hoe lifestyle?


when it benefits me yes


----------



## CristianT (Mar 30, 2020)

dohbeep said:


> Thinks you’re autistic as fuck


Over for chads with no personality.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 30, 2020)

Unmoggablegingercel said:


> when it benefits me yes


i can live such a life, but i won't, and i would never brag about beeing able to be a degenerate ngl.
But i guess, it's all upon one's mentality


----------



## DoctorPMA (Mar 30, 2020)

name says Sophia on tinder but Alexa on snapchat?


----------



## Unmoggablegingercel (Mar 30, 2020)

DoctorPMA said:


> name says Sophia on tinder but Alexa on snapchat?


its two different girl's lol


----------



## Stingray (Mar 30, 2020)

This is just not a flex


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 30, 2020)

Stingray said:


> This is just not a flex


@Stingray mog op hard still don't flex. kind gl ppl don't need to flex bc they are not insecure
i thought you were italian btw bro


----------



## autistic_tendencies (Mar 30, 2020)

She gave one word response you delusional mong


----------



## Lars2210 (Mar 30, 2020)

Unmoggablegingercel said:


> 2 PSL foid does not even include face in pic























Keep simping u fuvkin fairy lol


----------



## Stingray (Mar 30, 2020)

streege said:


> @Stingray mog op hard


Not sure about that 😂


----------



## Unmoggablegingercel (Mar 30, 2020)

autistic_tendencies said:


> She gave one word response you delusional mong


Yeah it was her Snapchat. She is legit 6-7 PSL I can prove it


----------



## Stingray (Mar 30, 2020)

streege said:


> i thought you were italian btw bro


I am british. You are french right?


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 30, 2020)

Stingray said:


> I am british. You are french right?


yes bro. Mirin.


Stingray said:


> Not sure about that 😂


don't worry it's fine;


----------



## Pillarman (Mar 30, 2020)

OP used to be a fat incel, it is natural to brag a bit after ascension


----------



## bonesoverblood (Mar 30, 2020)

Unmoggablegingercel said:


> Literally forgiven for everything. Still replies. This girl is 6psl too imo


Pics used?


----------



## Rope2Riches (Mar 30, 2020)

Unmoggablegingercel said:


> I know bro but i have three girl from tinder one for Monday night one for Wednesday night and one for Friday night wish me luck bros


How’s it possible to still be virgin ? sorry I just join this site to max my balls not up with the incel intel jsyk


Unmoggablegingercel said:


> I know bro but i have three girl from tinder one for Monday night one for Wednesday night and one for Friday night wish me luck bros


----------



## Deleted member 4577 (Mar 31, 2020)

Rope2Riches said:


> How’s it possible to still be virgin ? sorry I just join this site to max my balls not up with the incel intel jsyk


Quiet greycel


----------



## xefo (Mar 31, 2020)

Unmoggablegingercel said:


> Literally forgiven for everything. Still replies. This girl is 6psl too imo


Shit texting


----------



## Gosick (Mar 31, 2020)

this thread brought back some nasty memories of mine before i was blackpilled


----------



## BackFromTheMogging (Apr 1, 2020)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> my man u just simped


^^^^^


----------

